# Post your smallest knife!



## VillageIdiot

What's your smallest knife? Mine's this UltraFire 707A. Here's a quick pic. 







As you can tell, I'm not an avid collector of midget blades. I'm sure you can do smaller. 

SAK's don't count. Post away.


----------



## karlthev

It might be a good idea to post pictures next to a reference object such as a quarter or a dime?


Karl


----------



## VillageIdiot

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7025

Blade is 2.6in.


----------



## carrot

Here's a not-very-good photo... Endura vs. Jester


----------



## HoopleHead

spyderco ladybug and spin


----------



## NeonLights

My smallest is the AG Russell titanium pen knife. 1.5" blade, 2" closed, and weighs .2 oz. I also have the slightly larger locking pen knife.

http://www.agrussell.com/a-g-russell-ultimate-pen-knife-40th-anniversary/p/RUShhhP3TI40G/


----------



## lightsandknives

My Al Mar Osprey with honey jigged bone handle.


----------



## Federal LG

My smallest is the *Boker SubCom*, by Chad Los Banos.

Excellent little knife!


----------



## TCW 60

-


----------



## Eric242

My smallest knife is fixed blade: Nemesis Hellion, 1.63" blade and 4" overall length.


----------



## TKC

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u130/TheKnifeCollector/Cricketopenwquarter2.jpg


_Over sized image changed to link_


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Heres a couple on my small ones....


----------



## VillageIdiot

TCW 60 said:


> SAK



*smacks upside head* Read the rules! :nana:


----------



## Secur1

@TKC Mind telling us what that knife is ? And where i can get one ? 

Mine is the Benchmade Benchmite Auto
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica] Blade Length: 1.95"
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Closed Length: 2.84"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Overall Length: 4.75"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]Blade Thickness: 0.084"
Blade Material: 154CM[/FONT]


----------



## CM

Note the logo on the Jester.


----------



## TITAN1833

Mine


----------



## Blue72

CM said:


> Note the logo on the Jester.



is that an ARC logo, whats the story behind it!!!


----------



## Monocrom

A plain-edged Spyderco Ladybug with black FRN handle.


----------



## wvaltakis2

The katana is forged Momax drill steel with a spring temper, brass guard/sheath and thuya handle. The stilleto is cobalt tool steel (lathe bit) with a sterling silver hilt (hard enough to cut glass) Both have lived in my wallet for the last 12 years or so since I made 'em.

~Chip

And the Microtech is Devin Thomas ladder pattern.


----------



## Energie




----------



## TKC

*That knife is a custom knife; Jeremy Krammes Cricket. You would need to contact Jeremy Krammes to get one.*


----------



## flashlife

SOG Micron: very handy slippie for the keychain...~$12.
(photos courtesy of sogknives.com)


----------



## EssLight

My smallest real knife is a Spyderco Byrd Finch








EssLight


----------



## Paladin

This is a fully functional Spyderco folding knife necklace. Gave it to my wife about 10 or 12 years ago.

Paladin


----------



## G1K

Simonich Bitter Root






R


----------



## jupello

It's not very sharp, but pretty small!


----------



## Archer-Ca

Novel but functional. Working release and pick lock. Great for letters and Oranges


----------



## edrose

Spyderco Police Titanium Necklace. It works like a big knife! :twothumbs


----------



## Rudi

Benchmade Benchmite Damascus -- 2" blade


----------



## HoopleHead

edrose said:


> Spyderco Police Titanium Necklace. It works like a big knife! :twothumbs


 

i want one!



also, check out the Penny Knife! http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=44731


----------



## philip heap

not good with I.T so no photo.
got Reeve Umfaan
want Spyderco mini police


----------



## CLHC

PT.Runt


----------



## Black Rose

flashlife said:


> SOG Micron: very handy slippie for the keychain...~$12.
> (photos courtesy of sogknives.com)


Wow, is that ever tiny.


----------



## Flying Turtle

A Swedish lady that was a friend of my parents gave me this little Emil Olsson about 50 years ago.






Geoff


----------



## electrothump

Case XX 56L 

Sorry no image right now


----------



## powernoodle

*Case baby butterbean, which I have not been able to find for about 3 days:*


----------



## electrothump

electrothump said:


> Case XX 56L
> 
> Sorry no image right now



Oops, that model is a 056L. 

Hmmmm, how do you get an image into the post?


----------



## Pellidon

Hand made (crudely) by Moi.


----------



## jabe1

Unknown manufacturer, great little knife...


----------



## Kingfisher

When I was a kid up to my teen years I had a tiny (no bigger than half inch) knife with mother of pearl scales, it had 2 blades that opened and closed - they could have been gold - and I never knew what happened to it. Lovely little thing that just disappeared with time. Wish I knew where it ended up 

Would have loved to post some pics.


----------



## Lmtfi

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y91/Eyesofsilver/Knives/IMG_0530.jpg

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y91/Eyesofsilver/Knives/IMG_0531.jpg




_Over sized images changed to links_


----------



## TKC

*Secur1:
That is a Jeremy Krammes Cricket. To get one, you contact Jeremy.*

Jeremy Krammes


----------



## Black Rose

SOG Fusion Micron Tanto. I bought one of these today for $9.94.






(photos courtesy of sogknives.com)


----------



## KLC




----------



## Archie Cruz

Victorinox - Baker's Knife. Lives in my wallet.


----------



## Essexman

Spyderco bug (note: it's a slipjoint), just got it this week, fits on my keys.


----------



## STi

BOKER KEYCOM


----------



## faco

This - is a small knife!


----------



## mbassoc2003

I've got the good old SOG Micron on my keychain. Silver colour (they didn't do it in black when I bought mine) and drop point (they didn't do the tanto either).


----------



## RyanA

Eric242 said:


> My smallest knife is fixed blade: Nemesis Hellion, 1.63" blade and 4" overall length.



Eric, how has the sheath held up over time?


----------



## Black Rose

EssLight said:


> My smallest real knife is a Spyderco Byrd Finch


I picked up a Spyder Edge Stainless Byrd Finch last night in a clearance bin.

I really like it, but my SOG Fusion Micron Tanto is still my smallest knife.

Next on my list is a Spyderco Bug.


----------



## D.B.

Here's a few tiny knives that I have...


The first is a no name folder. Bought it on pure cuteness alone.








The second is a Dan Graves custom damascus dagger with fossil ivory and nickel silver hardware.


----------



## Monocrom

D.B. said:


> Here's a few tiny knives that I have...
> 
> 
> The first is a no name folder. Bought it on pure cuteness alone.


 
A Fury knife. Company known for making very inexpensive knives that are surprisingly decent. (Considering the low price tag).

The company isn't really too concerned with naming their knives.


----------



## D.B.

Monocrom said:


> A Fury knife. Company known for making very inexpensive knives that are surprisingly decent. (Considering the low price tag).
> 
> The company isn't really too concerned with naming their knives.



Yeah, I think it came in a small, plain white box not much bigger than the knife itself.


----------



## Illum

lightsandknives said:


> My Al Mar Osprey with honey jigged bone handle.



beautiful!
:kewlpics:


----------



## XFlash

My friend used to make these with his left over knife steel, and Ivory.
He is no longer with us.
Tim


----------



## D.B.

XFlash said:


> My friend used to make these with his left over knife steel, and Ivory.
> He is no longer with us.
> Tim



Beautiful knife. A great keepsake to remember your friend by.


----------



## Monocrom

XFlash said:


> He is no longer with us.
> Tim


 
Sorry to hear that.

Must admit, he did a great job of not wasting excellent materials.


----------



## danielo_d

Not at all that small when compared to the beauties shown already...

but here's my little gem...


----------



## The Coach

:thumbsup: I like that Damascus Benchmade. Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## iocheretyanny

Tiny twin blade Camillus


----------



## The Post Office Guy

The Spyderco is my smallest, i forgot which model this is ...anyone? 
The Kershaw Chive, is a close 2nd both are on key fobs.


----------



## Essexman

The Post Office Guy said:


> The Spyderco is my smallest, i forgot which model this is ...anyone?


 
Is it a ladybug ?


----------



## Monocrom

Essexman said:


> Is it a ladybug ?


 
Yup.


----------



## TOQ

My current smallest knife is a Kershaw single bladed folder that I got many, many years ago. It measures 2-1/2 inches in overall length, has a 1-1/2 inch blade that is extremely sharp and that takes a beautiful edge to this day. It is solid stainless with a rosewood inlay on each side. A really great little knife that goes with me everywhere I go. About the best mini folder I have ever seen both in quality and overall looks............

Light me up Scotty..........Terry


----------



## RedLED

Mine is a Spyderco Toad.


----------



## Essexman

TOQ said:


> My current smallest knife is a Kershaw single bladed folder that I got many, many years ago. It measures 2-1/2 inches in overall length, has a 1-1/2 inch blade that is extremely sharp and that takes a beautiful edge to this day. It is solid stainless with a rosewood inlay on each side. A really great little knife that goes with me everywhere I go. About the best mini folder I have ever seen both in quality and overall looks............
> 
> Light me up Scotty..........Terry


 


RedLed said:


> Mine is a Spyderco Toad.


 
Any photos lads?


----------



## gollum

heres some of my miniatures


----------



## gollum

So..... I went to my workshop today and got the urge.....

made this from a sliver of damasteel

now my fingers are quite tired ...


----------



## danielo_d

gollum said:


> So..... I went to my workshop today and got the urge.....
> 
> made this from a sliver of damasteel
> 
> now my fingers are quite tired ...
> ...



Wow! You win the small scale factor and some other categories, too!
[That is, if this were a competition... :wave: ]
*Outstanding work!!*

Keep the awesome pics coming everyone! 

Danielo


----------



## Flying Turtle

Very nice, gollum. You definitely get the prize. A special toothpick.

Geoff


----------



## O'Neille

I made this miniature sgian dubh last fall. My Dad talked me out of it when he came to visit.
It is hardened and tempered high carbon, baleen, pewter and walrus ivory. 

1/2 oz, 13g. 
2 7/8", 74mm total
1 9/16, 40mm blade
1/2", 12mm width
1.3mm thick
















The components





And here it is sharp and shiny.


----------



## gollum

thanks Danielo
and flying turtle


----------



## The Post Office Guy

I found this "cheese" knife at a local Dollarama here in Toronto for just $1.25, surprisingly it has good weight to it i forgot to take note of the "brand" but it was a made in China deal. Pictured here with the Kershaw Chive and the original ipod nano for size comparisons.


----------



## TITAN1833

great pictures guys


----------



## gollum

posted this in custom b/s/t as a guess the size....giveaway for a mokume bead... check it out


----------



## DonShock

*Cold Steel Shinobu, Cold Steel ClipMate, Cold Steel Tuff-Lite, Camillus 812 , Gerber LST200*


----------



## gollum

love them factory minis ....
I have a spidey titanium police and a few of those souvenir knives 
my fav mini is the cold steel tanto 
sorry no pics atm


----------



## speedster

G1K said:


> Simonich Bitter Root
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


 

I don't know if it is the knife + watch combo but damn that picture to me is beautiful!!


----------



## Onuris

Wow, I'm impressed with the miniature knives on this thread. I don't own any really tiny knives, as I am big into self-defense, for me bigger is usually better.

This Browning Mountain Ti is by far my smallest folder, and the custom Kasper/Crawford neck knife is my smallest fixed blade.

Not nearly as impressive as most of yours, but all I've got.


----------



## TITAN1833

Just one word too say, excellent


----------



## NosHusky

I am going to get the smallest knife and post it. Just need to start on my 6 foot AA battery replica.:laughing:

Small knives, im afraid they will fall into what im cutting and never be seen again.

Very nice knives though guys!!!!


----------



## 100eyes




----------



## old4570

Sorry PPP .


----------

